

Linux-based worm turns routers into social network bots - Fjolsvith
http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/05/the-moose-is-loose-linux-based-worm-turns-routers-into-social-network-bots/

======
na85
The floodgates are open.

Companies like Qualcomm, Texas Instruments, Siemens, etc. haven't really had
the trial-by-fire experienced by companies like Microsoft, Google, or any of a
hundred consumer-facing service providers. How many embedded controllers are
out there waiting to be pwned by something even half as sophisticated as
Stuxnet?

I personally hate Windows and most other Microsoft products but it's
undeniable that the asskicking they got in the 90s and early 00's has really
transformed Microsoft's outlook on security.

Half these companies are still in the security-by-obscurity mindset. I'm not
optimistic for the next decade of the so-called Internet of Things.

------
jdalgetty
I'm pretty sure there is something like this generating fake ad impressions on
the routers used by Time Warner Cable. I constantly see what appears to be
fake user agents with screen resolutions that don't match hitting our ads to
the tune of tens of thousands per day (if not more).

------
listic
Direct link to paper, to save you from clicking
[http://www.welivesecurity.com/wp-
content/uploads/2015/05/Dis...](http://www.welivesecurity.com/wp-
content/uploads/2015/05/Dissecting-LinuxMoose.pdf)

------
snickerdoodles
telnet... in 2015... on the WAN side?

